# Last Hurrah!



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

As the trout season winds to a close, I always try to make a point to do one last "trip." Often I get up to the UP, but this year I didn't have the time to get away, so I settled for a trip a little closer to home. After a few phone calls to my buddy and a couple baby sitters, we arranged an afternoon/evening trip on an unmentionable not far from home. 

This time of year there are many things to love about being on an upland trout stream - the solitude, the leaves starting to change, the lack of bugs, and of course the beginning of the fall spawning colors.

Here are two shots of the same fish.
This one really shows off the identifying "wormy" marks on the back of a brook trout:









And this one shows off the fall colors that put brook trout on magazine covers and make them our state fish. I especially like the white fin tips and orange belly on this one:









Because we were pressed for time we didn't get on the water until 2PM, and since it's dark around 8PM this time of year, that meant we didn't have much time to make it between access points. We picked what we thought was a short float, but we were wrong. More on that later. 

The fishing really picked up after the sun dipped behind the trees, and most of the nice trout we caught - and we caught many - were caught in the last two hours. The only exeption was this one, that I caught only about an hour into the trip in the bright afternoon sun:










As mentioned, we caught a bunch, but the larger trout really went on the feed in the last bit of day light. During about a 45 minute or hour flurry, I landed nearly a dozen brookies over 10 inches. Including this one which absolutely nailed my spinner:










And this one, which just added a bunch of icing to the cake. I hooked it right in front of a log jam as we were floating down river. Soon we were floating past the logs and the fish was still behind it. Somehow I managed to get her up and over the logs, and after a few tries, my buddy had her in the net. Just over 13 inches on the tape, and our biggest of the day:










Because the fishing was so good and we had underestimated the distance, our night ended with a two our paddle out in the dark. We had such a great day that the paddle out in the darkness ended up just adding to the adventure and the memories! 

As usual, another great float and a wonderful last "big" trip of the season. A huge thanks to my buddy - the guide - who never lets me sit in the back of the canoe. He tells me if I get one 15 inches he'll let me drive. I keep trying, and I'm getting closer! 

I may get out for one or two more quick walk ins, but even if I don't, I'll be happy to keep rehashing this trip till next April.

Don


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!! Nice catching Don. I opted for salmon and caught a few nice ones in the 15 to 20 pound range. Steelhead are on the agenda for next week.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice good way to end off the season. Next weekend will be it for me time went fast.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great post Don. I have been out a few times this past week myself. The mornings have been very slow, but like you, I found the last 2 hours of daylight to be perfect. There is still time to get out there.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks guys, I know it's not over, but my whole last week is wiped out with work, so my opportunities are limited, for sure! Good luck to the rest who still have time to get out there before it's too late!
Don


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish Don!!! Way to go!!!

Hully


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice brookies Don!!! Love the fall colors


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice report -- that's the way it should be done. Congrats.


----------

